# Ciao



## gepayo

Estimados amigos,

Sé que esta palabra también se escribe 'chau' o 'chao', pero no estoy hablando de la ortografía variada, sino de la palabra de origen italiano que se usa en algunos lugares hispanohablantes como la despedida preferida. Un amigo mío tiene muchos amigos venezolanos y los imita en todo lo que dicen. Un día cuando él y yo salíamos de un restaurante mexicano, él les dijo 'ciao' a los empleados. Le mencioné después que 'ciao' no se usaba en México, aunque saben muy bien lo que quiere decir. Él me dijo que había creído que 'ciao' era la manera más común de despedirse en español.

Sé que algunos hispanohablantes lo usan muy frecuentemente, mientras que otros no lo usan casi nunca. Por ejemplo, le dije a mi amigo que conozco a muchos cubanos, y que no recuerdo haber escuchado a un cubano despedirse con 'ciao'. Le pregunté a una hondureña si usaban 'ciao' en Honduras, y me dijo que a ella le parecería una afectación. Tengo otra amiga que ha pasado mucho tiempo en Costa Rica, y me dijo que ella no recordaba oír usar 'ciao' allá.

¿Podemos tratar de decidir en qué territorios 'ciao' es reina de las despedidas?

Gracias


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá se utiliza "chau" para despedirse prácticamente siempre. (Como vos dirías, es "la reina de las despedidas".  )


----------



## viva!

Me da a mí que los lugares(bueno. las gentes) propensos a utilizar este saludo italiano son lugares más multiculturales, que se sienten además integrantes. Integran esta palabra a su vocabulario y a la vez se produce integración de culturas.

Yo, por ejemplo, utilizo "ciao" y sus diferentes formas. Yo vivo en londres, una ciudad multicultural, donde las lenguas, culturas, identidades, se mezclan continuamente...


----------



## xOoeL

En España se usa mucho, pero no creo que sea "la reina de las despedidas"


----------



## jester.

Probablemente se use mucho en Argentina, ya que hay una gran cantidad de inmigrantes italianos por allí.

Pero no lo sé seguramente - no he estado nunca en Argentina.


----------



## gepayo

Gracias a todos.  Como contestó Jorge, en Bolivia 'chau' es la despedida que se usa casi exclusivamente, y eso es a lo que me refería con 'la reina de las despedidas'.  Ojalá que hayan entendido que lo decía en broma.  Mis observaciones hasta ahora me llevan a concluir que es en los países del continente suramericano en que se usa más, ya que, como he dicho antes, no recuerdo haberlo escuchado entre mis amigos caribeños ni mexicanos ni centroamericanos.  

En España se usa de vez en cuando, probablemente como entre los norteamericanos cuando a veces usamos 'adiós' en vez de 'good-bye' o 'bye'.


----------



## xOoeL

gepayo said:


> ...como entre los norteamericanos cuando a veces usamos 'adiós' en vez de 'good-bye' o 'bye'.



Me ha sorprendido esto último.


----------



## jester.

xOoeL said:


> Me ha sorprendido esto último.



A mí, no me ha sorprendido mucho, ya que en Alemania también usamos muchas despedidas extranjeras como "bye", "ciao", "adiós" y "adieu".

A veces de guasa, a veces en serio.


----------



## xOoeL

¿También en Alemania?  Doble sorpresa.
En España, aparte de  "agur" y "adéu", que no cuentan como extranjeras, yo diría que sólo se usa "chao".  Algunos (entre los que me incluyo) usan "bye", pero casi siempre cuando escriben en chats o similares, no en conversaciones orales.


----------



## Kalimeros

Para quien preguntó por Argentina: sí, "chau" es "la reina de las despedidas". Pesa muchísimo la cantidad de italianos que vienieron aquí.
Decir adiós se considera una afectación, además de tener un sentido más definitivo. De el adiós no hay retorno, es como dice el tango "adiós, no nos veremos más".
En ocasiones, si quien utiliza adiós como despedida habitual es de mucha confianza se le responde "no lo vas a ver nunca" (jugando con que las palabras adiós y "a Dios" suenan igual). Cuando alguien le decía adiós mi madrina solía responder "le debo la vida, y al fondero, la comida", jugando con la misma confusión de sonidos.
Muy raramente, y en sentido juguetón, suelen usarse palabras como "abur" o "adío", o "bye" y su variante "bye-bye", o variaciones de chau como "chaucito", "chau-chau", "chauses", "chaucha".


----------



## gepayo

En los EU muchas personas usan en situaciones informales las despedidas que aprendieron cuando estudiaban un idioma extranjero en la escuela.  Oyes 'Auf Wiedersehen', 'Arrivederci', 'Au revoir', etc.  También, muchos americanos aprendieron esas expresiones de sus padres o sus abuelos.  Desde los últimos años del siglo XVIII, millones de inmigrantes de otros países han venido a este país.  Los hispanohablantes ahora son la minoría étnica más grande de los EU.  Somos el quinto país del mundo en cuanto al número de personas que hablan español.

Aunque he oído decir que hay hispanohablantes para quienes la palabra 'adiós' tiene un sentido final, entre los que conozco yo, 'adiós' es sencillamente otra manera de despedirse: 'adiós', 'hasta luego', 'nos vemos', etc., todos son más o menos intercambiables.


----------



## profe105

Gepayo,

Yo he vivido en México, y según mi experiencia, las despedidas más comunes son "bye (o bay)," "nos vemos," y "que te/le vaya bien."  Sin embargo, allá es dónde yo aprendí a decir "chao."  

¿Qué dicen los mexicanos?  ¿Usan "chao" o no?


----------



## Lunitoons

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Viva!


----------



## Espadachin

Ciao tiene también una forma distinta en alemán - Tschüß - que proviene de la palabra italiana.


----------



## gepayo

La tesis de Viva es que la gente que usa Ciao son los que están expuestos a muchas culturas.  Aunque estas personas puedan usar Ciao, el hecho es que muchas personas que nunca han salido de su pueblo natal también usan Ciao en ciertos países latinoamericanos.

En mi pregunta original, no pregunté por qué, sino dónde se usa Ciao, y estoy convencido de que es una cuestión de regionalismo, no de la sofisticación de la gente.  En los EU cuando una persona estornuda, decimos 'Gesundheit'.  No importa quien eres ni cuán cosmopolita, dices 'Gesundheit'.  La mayoría de los americanos ni siquiera saben lo que quiere decir, ni de qué lengua viene.

'Gesundheit', si no lo saben, es alemán y quiere decir 'Salud'.  ¿Por qué les decimos algo en alemán a las personas que acaban de estornudar?  ¿Quién sabe?  Pero no tiene nada que ver con el contacto que tiene el americano medio con otras culturas.


----------



## pizzi

*Ciao* es una despedida comun también en Albania; solo lo he oido, pero creo que se escribe *çao *


----------



## boyaco

En Colombia es probablemente la forma de despedirse mas comun.


----------



## chubaka

en mexico si usamos ciao (suena como chao) y aunque no es la despedida más común te escuchas perfectamente normal si lo dices. Yo vivo en la parte sureste del pais igual por el norte o el pacifico es diferente


----------



## chubaka

tambien decimos chaito


----------



## chics

Espadachin said:


> Ciao tiene también una forma distinta en alemán - Tschüß - que proviene de la palabra italiana.


 
"chús" es la manera habitual de despedirse en Bavaria, en el sur de Alemania, donde también a veces se saludan con "jai" (_Hi!_).

Fuera de Bavaria no se utiliza nunca.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
También se usa en francés, así que es cuestión de moda, y tentativa de variar un saludo corriente haciéndolo más exótico, creo yo


----------



## Qñerty

gepayo said:


> como entre los norteamericanos cuando a veces usamos 'adiós' en vez de 'good-bye' o 'bye'.



O "Hasta la vista, baby".


----------



## Qñerty

En Chile lo habitual es decir "chao", aunque un grupo significativo de gente dice "adiós". Y, por cierto, no se debe escribir _ciao,_ ya que "chao" es una palabra aceptada por la Real Academia.


----------



## indigoio

profe105 said:


> Yo he vivido en México, y según mi experiencia, las despedidas más comunes son "bye (o bay)," "nos vemos," y "que te/le vaya bien."  Sin embargo, allá es dónde yo aprendí a decir "chao."
> 
> ¿Qué dicen los mexicanos?  ¿Usan "chao" o no?


Sí, sí usamos _chao_ aunque de manera mucho más moderada y, como en muchos casos similares, muchísima gente lo usa sin saber de qué país proviene la palabra, solamente porque "los demás lo dicen"  . Sin lugar a dudas (y por desgracia), la "reina de las despedidas" en México es el barbarismo _bai_, en todos los niveles y *casi* en cualquier circunstancia. ¿Será acaso por la innegable influencia que Estados Unidos tiene en nuestra sociedad?   

Mi voto para 'ciao'. En cambio 'bye' la he desterrado por completo de mi español. Mi despedida más común es 'adiós', y aunque por acá también hay quienes consideran que se trata de un adiós definitivo, yo no le encuentro para nada ese matiz. 



josepbadalona said:


> así que es cuestión de moda, y tentativa de variar un saludo corriente haciéndolo más exótico, creo yo


También yo lo creo. Bueno, quizá no tan exótico, pero sí diferente.

¡Adiós, chicos!


----------



## Jellby

indigoio said:


> Mi despedida más común es 'adiós', y aunque por acá también hay quienes consideran que se trata de un adiós definitivo, yo no le encuentro para nada ese matiz.



Estoy de acuerdo, "adiós" es sólo adiós, ni definitivo ni nada. Todo sea por evitar decir "hasta luego" o "hasta mañana" cuando sabes que no es cierto...


----------



## sara_gdleon

Bueno yo vivo en el noreste del país, acá sí decimos chao pero solamente por decir algo diferente, lo más común es bye, nos vemos o simplemente adios, y no lo tomamos como algo definitivo para nada.
otra que utilizamos mucho es see ya! jaja creo que estar tan cerca de la frontera con usa definitivamente influye en nuestro vocabulario.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

por acá por Venezuela
chao, nos vemos, ciyu ( see you), todo informalmente claro está.
para saludar  Hola, que tal!, kiubo (que hubo),epale!, y muchas más en esta manera informal...


----------



## Rayines

Hola: quiero meter mi bocadillo. En Argentina, como lo han dicho, está institucionalizado el *chau*, o a veces un "adiooós", por ejemplo cuando vas caminando y saludas a un vecino, no tanto como despedida.
Pero curiosamente (ya que nuestro propio *chau* es de origen italiano), el "ciao" (no sé que opinan los foreros argentinos) es una especie de sofisticación. Yo lo incorporé con el chateo, como también a veces el bye, ya que otras personas me saludaban así. Lo que descubro en este hilo, que en Chile es de uso común .


----------



## SuperCholo

profe105 said:


> Gepayo,
> 
> Yo he vivido en México, y según mi experiencia, las despedidas más comunes son "bye (o bay)," "nos vemos," y "que te/le vaya bien." Sin embargo, allá es dónde yo aprendí a decir "chao."
> 
> ¿Qué dicen los mexicanos? ¿Usan "chao" o no?


 
Los mexicanos también usamos  chao, claro -y de repente también "chaito"- aunque en ciertos contextos o situaciones resulte un poco afectado. 

chaito, manito


----------



## SuperCholo

indigoio said:


> Sin lugar a dudas (y por desgracia), la "reina de las despedidas" en México es el barbarismo _bai_, en todos los niveles y *casi* en cualquier circunstancia.


 

Y la despedida final final es "bueno, ¡bai!" que te da a entender que te has quedado con la palabra en la boca


----------



## elfénix

Chubaka,

Viví en Puebla y nunca escuché ni ciao ni chaito.  Ahora conozco a muchos mexicanos de Jalisco, Durango, Chihuahua, San Luis Potosí, Michoacán, Tamaulipas y Zacatecas, y de ninguno de ellos he escuchado ciao tampoco.  ¿No será algo que dicen ciertas personas para ser diferentes y parecer de onda?


----------



## chubaka

> Chubaka,
> 
> Viví en Puebla y nunca escuché ni ciao ni chaito. Ahora conozco a muchos mexicanos de Jalisco, Durango, Chihuahua, San Luis Potosí, Michoacán, Tamaulipas y Zacatecas, y de ninguno de ellos he escuchado ciao tampoco. ¿No será algo que dicen ciertas personas para ser diferentes y parecer de onda?


 
Hola elfénix, ciao no es de lo más común pero sí se usa y cuando lo usas no suena ni raro ni como si trataras de llamar la atención o que quisieras "estar a la onda", aunque claro esto también depende del tono en el que lo digan  (como todo  ). No sé cuanto tiempo estuviste en México, a lo mejor fue sólo suerte que no lo escucharas o en realidad sí lo escuchaste pero no te percataste de ello ya que no es una palabra que se use siempre. Y claro también está el hecho de que soy del estado de veracruz, y bueno si conoces a diferentes personas de la República te darás cuenta de que hablamos muy diferente dependiendo de la región en la que vivas tanto en lo relacionado con el acento como en lo relacionado con las palabras aunque estoy casi segura de que en Puebla tambíén la usan  .

Ciaito


----------



## carcoma

Según lo que me llega por la tele, es la despedida por excelencia de: italianos, hispanoamericanos, pijos y gays.

Y que nadie se ofenda, que ser uno de la lista no implica ser el otro.


----------



## mariasn

en Argentina usamos chau, aca hay muchos inmgrantes italianos pero ahora nos estamos anglicanizando y decimos bye bye

misabeln


----------



## ryba

En las Islas Canarias se oye "chao" por todas partes. Aunque son ciudadanos españoles, la usan como una de las maneras más naturales de despedirse (no pija ni gay). Así pues, *Carcoma*,tienes que agregar los Canarios a la lista tuya.


----------



## yuggoth

Tenía un profesor que para despedirse decía: "_Au revoire_,dijo _Voltaire_,tirando el _chapeau_ al _aire",_pronunciándolo tal y como se escribe.Resultaba muy gracioso.


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador se utiliza mucho, pocas personas, sin embargo, entenderán la escritura "ciao". En general, se escribe "chao"... aunque está derivando a "chau"... 

saludos, "

chao con todos, nos vemos"
jl


----------



## Dieg8s

Kalimeros said:


> Para quien preguntó por Argentina: sí, "chau" es "la reina de las despedidas". Pesa muchísimo la cantidad de italianos que vinieron aquí.
> (...)
> Muy raramente, y en sentido juguetón, suelen usarse palabras como "abur" o "adío", o "bye" y su variante "bye-bye", o variaciones de chau como "chaucito", "chau-chau", "chauses", "chaucha".


 
"Abur" tal vez se use en zonas de Argentina donde viven muchos descendientes de vascos. Yo nunca se lo oí decir a nadie en Buenos Aires y alrededores (sólo a españoles en Europa).

La repetición ("chau chau") está muy en boga, sobre todo al final de conversaciones telefónicas. No me extrañaría que dentro de poco sea más normal usar un chau repetido que un chau simple.

Para quienes no conocen el significado de "chaucha" (por lo que se les escapa probablemente el "chiste"): es la palabra que usamos aquí para referirnos a la habichuela, judía verde, ejote, poroto verde o vainita, como le dicen en otros países.



mariasn said:


> En Argentina usamos chau, acá hay muchos inmigrantes italianos pero ahora nos estamos anglicanizando y decimos bye bye
> 
> misabeln


 
Permítaseme un comentario: no estamos adoptando la religión anglicana, que yo sepa al menos  . Y tampoco me da la impresión de que el saludo "bye bye" sea muy general que digamos. Si no me consta una intención jocosa por parte de quien lo use, lo consideraría pedante, snob o simplemente estúpido.



chics said:


> "chús" es la manera habitual de despedirse en Bavaria, en el sur de Alemania, donde también a veces se saludan con "jai" (_Hi!_).
> 
> Fuera de Bavaria no se utiliza nunca.


 
Perdón que corrija: "Bayern" en castellano se llama *Baviera*. Y aparte del _Tschüss (_del que nunca me había percatado que viniera del _ciao_ italiano)_, _algunos alemanes también usan una forma aún más informal y breve: _Tschö. _Tengo entendido que se usa en toda Alemania, no sólo en Baviera. Y el "jai" (_Hi!_) se usa para saludar a alguien al encontrarse con él (pero no se trataba de eso en este hilo, creo).

Al contrario del _ciao_ italiano, que se usa tanto al encontrarse con alguien como al despedirse, el _Tschüss_ alemán y nuestro *chau* son saludos de despedida únicamente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Wernazuma

chics said:


> "chús" es la manera habitual de despedirse en Bavaria, en el sur de Alemania, donde también a veces se saludan con "jai" (_Hi!_).
> 
> Fuera de Bavaria no se utiliza nunca.



Realmente, "Tschüss" es mucho más habitual en el centro y norte de Alemania. En Austria consideramos su uso como una infestación cultural germánica (si de broma "hacemos el alemán" siempre decimos "Tschühüs"). 
La tradicional despedida (y también se usa como saludo) en Bavaria y Austria es "Servus".

Pero también usamos mucho "Ciao".


----------



## Guachipem

> Me da a mí que los lugares(bueno. las gentes) propensos a utilizar este saludo italiano son lugares más multiculturales, que se sienten además integrantes. Integran esta palabra a su vocabulario y a la vez se produce integración de culturas.
> 
> Yo, por ejemplo, utilizo "ciao" y sus diferentes formas. Yo vivo en londres, una ciudad multicultural, donde las lenguas, culturas, identidades, se mezclan continuamente...


 
Yo también vivo en una zona multicultural. De hecho, donde yo vivo hay más personas foráneas que de aquí, y usamos bastante el "ciao", pronunciado "chao", aunqué nunca pensé que se debiera a que es una zona multicultural. Creo que "ciao" no es la palabra que más usamos para despedirnos, aunque depende de la persona. Yo el "ciao" lo uso más bien para despedirme de mis amigos, pero también uso adiós, dew, adew, agur y bye.


----------



## mirk

carcoma said:


> Según lo que me llega por la tele, es la despedida por excelencia de: italianos, hispanoamericanos, pijos y gays.
> 
> Y que nadie se ofenda, que ser uno de la lista no implica ser el otro.



¡Que interesante opinión! ¿Puedes explicarla mas a fondo?  No creo haberme empapado lo suficiente de la escencia de tu comentario.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Dieg8s

Wernazuma said:


> Realmente, "Tschüss" es mucho más habitual en el centro y norte de Alemania. En Austria consideramos su uso como una infestación cultural germánica (si de broma "hacemos el alemán" siempre decimos "Tschühüs").
> La tradicional despedida (y también se usa como saludo) en Bavaria y Austria es "Servus".
> 
> Pero también usamos mucho "Ciao".


 
Perdona que insista, Wernazuma: es *Baviera* (y no Bavaria).

Saludos.


----------



## BigStick

Aquí en Cuba, por lo menos, lo que se emplea en las despedidas es "chao"... 
No sé en que país de habla hispana se usará _ciao..._


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

Por aquí a la hora de despedirse lo más común es decir "*chao*", es nuestra "reina de las despedidas", cuando existe más confianza o se habla en un tono más cariñoso se dice "*chau*" o "*chaito*", por lo menos es mi caso  .  

También he notado que el uso del "*bye*" es más frecuente en mensajes de texto o en chats, aunque también se usa de forma oral, es cuestión de cada quién. Nunca falta quién dice "au revoir" o "arrivederchi".

Decir "*Adiós*" si suena a despedida definitiva (influye mucho el tono en este caso), muchos prefieren decir "*hasta luego*", "*hasta pronto*" o "*hasta mañana*"...


Chau...


----------



## roal

roal said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Por aquí a la hora de despedirse lo más común es decir "*chao*", es nuestra "reina de las despedidas", cuando existe más confianza o se habla en un tono más cariñoso se dice "*chau*" o "*chaito*", por lo menos es mi caso .
> 
> También he notado que el uso del "*bye*" es más frecuente en mensajes de texto o en chats, aunque también se usa de forma oral, es cuestión de cada quién. Nunca falta quién dice "au revoir" o "*arrivederchi*".
> 
> Decir "*Adiós*" si suena a despedida definitiva (influye mucho el tono en este caso), muchos prefieren decir "*hasta luego*", "*hasta pronto*" o "*hasta mañana*"...
> 
> 
> Chau...


 
¡Hola otra vez!

Escribo para hacer una corrección, es "*arrivederci*" (grafía original en italiano).

Gracias y saludos ...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España, al menos en el sur, se usa más bien poco.
Se entendería, pero suena afectado, cursi.
Lo normal es "adiós" o "hasta luego".


----------



## Juanitoc

Tal como ya dijeron, "chau" es muy común aquí en Argentina, sin embargo no es exclusiva.
Como comentario de interés, en portugués (por lo menos el de brasil que es el que conozco) también se utiliza esta expresión para despedirse. Pero se escribe: "Tchau"

Saludos o chau!
Juan


----------



## Rikuri

Si mal no recuerdo/me enseñaron, "Ciao" se puede usar tanto como para SALUDAR o DESPEDIR, pero claro, en forma informal.


----------



## Miss Piggott

Rikuri said:


> Si mal no recuerdo/me enseñaron, "Ciao" se puede usar tanto como para SALUDAR o DESPEDIR, pero claro, en forma informal.



Tienes razón, en Italia "ciao" se usa tanto para decir "hola" como para decir "adiós", y me extraña que la palabra haya llegado al extranjero solamente como expresión para despedirse... ¿Alguien sabe cómo occurrió?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es del propio veneciano “sciao” que deriva la afortunada expresión, que después se difundió al italiano y más tarde al mundo entero gracias a la emigración y a la fascinación por el _way of life_ italiano. _Sciao_ (pronunciado “s-quiao”) deriva del latín _sclavus_, que daba a entender, al principio, “soy tu sclavo”, es decir “estoy a tu servicio”.

Esto lo encontré aquí: http://www.cafebabel.com/es/article.asp?T=T&Id=10040


----------



## Miss Piggott

Gracias, es una lectura muy interesante.


----------



## Wernazuma

ROSANGELUS said:


> Es del propio veneciano “sciao” que deriva la afortunada expresión, que después se difundió al italiano y más tarde al mundo entero gracias a la emigración y a la fascinación por el _way of life_ italiano. _Sciao_ (pronunciado “s-quiao”) deriva del latín _sclavus_, que daba a entender, al principio, “soy tu sclavo”, es decir “estoy a tu servicio”.
> 
> Esto lo encontré aquí: http://www.cafebabel.com/es/article.asp?T=T&Id=10040



Que interesante, porque nuestro "servus" - obviamente - significa exactamente lo mismo y también se usa tanto para saludarse como para despedirse...


----------



## yuggoth

Wernazuma said:


> Que interesante, porque nuestro "servus" - obviamente - significa exactamente lo mismo y también se usa tanto para saludarse como para despedirse...


En húngaro se utiliza "szervusz", que es una adaptación fonética y, curiosamente se emplea como saludo y no como despedida, siendo el equivalente al español "salud". 
El origen de "servus" y "szervusz" se encuentra en la frase latina "servus tecum", "siervo contigo", que se empleaba a modo de saludo y despedida entre los habitantes del antiguo Imperio Austro-húngaro, ya que el latín fue idioma oficial del imperio junto con el alemán y el húngaro (éste en los territorios de su habla, y sólo durante algunos períodos) hasta el mismo momento de su desaparición en 1918. Cabe añadir la curiosidad de que hasta mediados del s.XIX era el latín el único idioma que tenía este carácter.


----------



## Vale_yaya

chubaka said:


> tambien decimos chaito


 
En Ecuador decimos Chao (la mayoría del tiempo) o variaciones como chaito, chau.  Pero de igual manera lo hacemos al estilo hispano, nunca lo escribiríamos como "ciao", eso sería algo más italiano a nuestra manera de verlo.

Además también decimos Bye y Adios (no tan utilizado). Tengo amigas mexicanas provenientes de "Puebla", ellas no lo decían antes, y ahora me lo dicen todo el tiempo. Jaja.


----------



## Cristina.

En Madrid sí se usa. Y, por supuesto, yo lo uso bastante (¿será por el italiano?  ).
Fuera de coña, en Madrid es usado incluso por mucha gente que no habla italiano.


----------



## Odri

sí, en España se utiliza mucho, yo por lo menos , y la gente que conozco, un monton.
adios me parece que suena muy fuerte, asi q suelo usar *chao* o *hasta luego, *o su versión *talueguín*!! 

**** Fuera de contexto. Martine (Mod...)


----------

